# Opera Atelier Lucio Silla Toronto Canada



## Cypress (Dec 19, 2014)

I just returned from Toronto Canada today. I specifically went to see the Mozart Opera: Lucio Silla. It is one of my favorites. Overall, I enjoyed the performance at the Elgin Theater on Yonge Street. 

This opera included ballet in the performance. Actually, now I understand why Mozart had at times such a long musical period in some parts of the opera, for the dancing! This production is by Marshall Pynkoski and Jeannette Lajeunesse Zingg. Apparently, this was staged in Milan last year and brought to Toronto. Because of the small stage, they had to change the choreography. The stage is only 30" wide. 

I listen to this opera often during commutes, they left out a few arias. Specifically, Il tenero momento which upset me completely. It's one of the reasons I went to see this show, to hear this aria and it was left out! They also excluded one or two from Act II. I forget the names but I think it's Celia describing the brutality of Silla. The show was well done in every way, except I believe they left out key character understandings. It's not clear how deep and boundless is Cecillio's love for Giunia. That aria let us know of it. The same with Silla, it's not clear what a despot Silla is by leaving out the storytelling. I understood what was missing but why would someone extract the deeper expressions Mozart gave us to understand motivations? 

Peggy Kriha Dye did a superb Cecilio in body. She lacked a bit of power in the trouser role. She didn't have a strong voice, or something in the passion was missing. But, her body language was superb. I thought I was looking at a man many times. The stride, stance, even the outfit enhanced the illusion of this being a man. She had guy shoulders, way of walking, fighting, I mean it was terrific acting. Just missed something in the vocal. 

Kresimir Spicer as Silla was a little bit hammy at times, but excellent vocals. He did something unusual in Act II. When Silla is having the strong moment of rethinking his position on things, he came off the stage, came in front of the orchestra pitt, looked right out at us and sang his aria. It was really moving. I felt his emotional state and he pulled me right into his character. 

There was so much right about this opera. The orchestra is Tafelmusik Baroque. The sound was really light and fluid. I don't know, but I wondered if the musicians had period instruments. I mean really from the baroque era. The sound was higher than I expected and lighter. It's hard to describe the difference. It's very subtle, it could have been the hall but I wondered if the strings and winds are replicating what would have been used in Mozart's day to get that tone. 

I lack some skill with proper language but wanted to express my experience. Overall, it was a thrill to see this opera live.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Lucia Silla is among my favorite of early Mozart


----------

